# Redneck Fishing



## Genius (Jul 30, 2014)

https://www.originalredneckfishingtournament.com/


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't get why you would need an Illinois fishing license for this event...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361726#p361726 said:


> Ranchero50 » 17 minutes ago[/url]"]I don't get why you would need an Illinois fishing license for this event...



Revenue


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, Illinois is all about charging residents for everything including the air you breathe. Amazing how many things we have to buy permits, licenses, titles, certificates, etc. for and receive no value in return. About a year ago, they decided to require all watercraft to get registered (numbers). This even included inner tubes that someone would float down a river in. There was so much complaining that inner tubes were exempted.
Tim


----------

